# A box joint jig we built for making beehives.



## Fatherandson (Nov 13, 2013)

*A box joint jig we built for making beehives.*


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Fatherandson said:


> *A box joint jig we built for making beehives.*


That is pretty cool. I thought about making something like that on a smaller scale with an old planer I have.


----------



## Fatherandson (Nov 13, 2013)

Fatherandson said:


> *A box joint jig we built for making beehives.*


Thanks, after making the machine we have had request to make more of them for people. You can cut the joints for a complete box in less then 5 minutes.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Fatherandson said:


> *A box joint jig we built for making beehives.*


Less 5 minutes that's gotta be buzzing!!

Very well made no wonder you have requests for some more.

Just out of interest what is it a horizontal shaper? (more pickies maybe?)


----------



## Fatherandson (Nov 13, 2013)

Fatherandson said:


> *A box joint jig we built for making beehives.*


Yes it is a horizontal cutter,runs around 4700 Rpm. Cutters are carbided tipped in case you chip one you just turn to next spot like a spiral head on jointer.


----------



## elbanev (Sep 12, 2014)

Fatherandson said:


> *A box joint jig we built for making beehives.*





> - Fatherandson





> Thanks, after making the machine we have had request to make more of them for people. You can cut the joints for a complete box in less then 5 minutes.
> 
> - Fatherandson


----------



## elbanev (Sep 12, 2014)

Fatherandson said:


> *A box joint jig we built for making beehives.*


would like to know more about this machine, looks like it cutts a 1 inch joint and what is the cost of it


----------



## PapaDsBees (Sep 12, 2014)

Fatherandson said:


> *A box joint jig we built for making beehives.*


I'm very interested in purchasing a machine like this.
I have seen the video and you and your son's did a assume job 
would like to know a little bit more about the machine?

horsepower , voltage, size cuts deep, medium, shallow widths: 10-
frame, 8-frame and 5-frame ,frame rest are they cut
rabbets 3/8" wide and 5/8" deep

also shipping or location where to pick it up at


----------



## Fatherandson (Nov 13, 2013)

Fatherandson said:


> *A box joint jig we built for making beehives.*


The cost is $3500, machine runs on 3hp 220v motor. It will cut all 3 sizes without having to move a fence. The cutters are carbide tipped so no need to have them sharppened. We live in Northern part of Ohio Wakeman. I will ship to just about anywhere besides overseas. If you guys have any more questions feel free to emai me.
[email protected]


----------



## Goshorn (Mar 9, 2016)

Fatherandson said:


> *A box joint jig we built for making beehives.*


Where do you get the horizontal cutters that are carbide tipped like that? Mine are solid and have to be sent out to be sharpened. Is there a lot of dust coming out the front?


----------



## Fatherandson (Nov 13, 2013)

Fatherandson said:


> *A box joint jig we built for making beehives.*


I have these custom made for this application. The cost isn't cheap that's for sure.


----------

